# No sound in flashplayer video



## jewsofeast (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

I installed www/linux-flashplugin10  but I don't get any sound from flash. I've already checked the forums for similar threads but I can't find anything suitable. 

Here are my stats for libflashsupport -

```
FreeBSD-82# /usr/compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/compat/linux/usr/bin/ldd /usr/compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
        libssl.so.7 => /lib/libssl.so.7 (0x21029000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x21074000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x2108e000)
        libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x21206000)
        libkrb5.so.3 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3 (0x21234000)
        libcom_err.so.2 => /lib/libcom_err.so.2 (0x212d3000)
        libk5crypto.so.3 => /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x212d7000)
        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x212fc000)
        libcrypto.so.7 => /lib/libcrypto.so.7 (0x21313000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x21467000)
        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x2146c000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x01001000)
        libkrb5support.so.0 => /usr/lib/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x21481000)
        libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x2148b000)
        libselinux.so.1 => /lib/libselinux.so.1 (0x2148e000)
```

Can someone please help?

Best,

Dave


----------



## adamk (Apr 11, 2011)

Sound works in other applications?  If you run firefox from a terminal, and go to a flash page, does it give you any errors on the terminal?

Adam


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 11, 2011)

adamk:

Sound works on system. 

I get this error on youtube -


```
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
```

Best,

dave


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't get the above error after changing 

```
dom.ipc.plugins.enabled;true
```
 in '*about:config*'


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone please help me sort this out.

Thanks,

dave


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 12, 2011)

You're going to need to provide more information.  Which version of FreeBSD are you running?  Have you started the linuxulator and mounted the linux proc system?  Does sound work on your system at all?


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have already answered that the sound works on my box. I am running FreeBSD-8.2-amd64. I've configured everything as per the handbook & linproc is mounted. 

best,

dave


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 12, 2011)

Do you have a lib32 directory?  I think 32-bit compatibility is part of GENERIC.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I got /usr/local/lib32 & /usr/lib32.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 12, 2011)

Should be working, check for typos in /etc/fstab, rc.conf, and loader.conf.  Have you updated the linux_base from something else and is compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16?  I actually use the nspluginwrapper-devel port.  I don't think that's the problem though.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are the details -


```
FreeBSD-82# cat /etc/fstab
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad6s2b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad6s2a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad6s2g             /home           ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad6s2d             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad6s2f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad6s2e             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
procfs                  /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
linproc    /usr/compat/linux/proc   linprocfs   rw              0       0
```


```
FreeBSD-82# sysctl compat.linux.osrelease
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
```


```
cat /boot/loader.conf
linux_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"

## Added by the detect_sound script
snd_hda_load="YES"

## firefox-http5 set-up
sem_load="YES"

## qemu set-up
aio_load="YES"
kqemu_load="YES"
```


```
cat /etc/rc.conf
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Mar  5 17:14:11 2011
# Created: Sat Mar  5 17:14:11 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="FreeBSD-82.grumpy-biatch.org"
ifconfig_nfe0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="auto"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
kqemu_enable="YES"
```


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   29 0xffffffff80100000 c9fe20   kernel
 2    3 0xffffffff80da0000 42558    linux.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80de3000 24d98    snd_hda.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff80e08000 75668    sound.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff80e7e000 da6400   nvidia.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81e22000 3ee0     linprocfs.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81e26000 a8ea     fuse.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81e31000 5ec6     aio.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff81e37000 285bc    kqemu.ko
```


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you tried removing the flashplayer, nspluginwrapper, linux_base and reinstalling?  Before reinstalling update the ports tree.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess I can do that but I don't want compat in /.


----------



## adamk (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you tried flash video from multiple websites?

Adam


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I did. The sound in flash doesn't work at all.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 13, 2011)

You don't install the linux compat files in slash, that's just a symbolic link.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 14, 2011)

To my knowledge they install there by default.


----------



## davidgurvich (Apr 14, 2011)

On my system [cmd=]ls -ld /compat[/cmd] shows /compat to be a symlink.  I'm not sure when /compat became a symlink but certainly for 8.X and above.


----------



## jewsofeast (Apr 16, 2011)

I reinstalled flashplayer, nspluginwrapper & linux_base but it still doesn't work. In addition, I installed it on other machine but there is no sound in it as well.


----------



## jewsofeast (May 27, 2011)

The sound in flashplayer is fixed by adding 

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1
```
 to /etc/sysctl.conf. I changed output device preference to /dev/dsp1 in phonon.


----------



## Acetilene (May 4, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm in the same conditions... I'm using Flash Player 10.1 on FreeBSD 9.1 (32 bit) but I have no sound on any browser. Obviously I have already checked if the sound works correctly in other applications. I can't use the latest Flash Player version because it makes the browser crash (it happened on this machine with Linux too) but with an older version I never had any problems until now... For installing the plugin I have followed these steps:

First I have removed the Flash Player 11 version, then I have downloaded the 10.1 version (Linux-32) and I have moved libflashplayer.so to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins, then I have installed the plugin with `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`.
I have already tried to add these 2 lines on /etc/sysctl.conf but it doesn't work:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1
```
Have you an idea?


----------



## Acetilene (May 4, 2013)

EDIT: If I run Epiphany in a terminal, when I move to a YouTube video I get a huge amount of these errors:

```
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4633:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4154:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 4, 2013)

Please, show following output:
`% cat /dev/sndstat`


----------



## Acetilene (May 5, 2013)

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT8233A> (play/rec) default
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 5, 2013)

Your sound card is listed as pcm0 device. Optionally, you can add in /boot/loader.conf

```
hw.snd.default_unit=0
```

Remove Linux mmap compatibility variable from /etc/sysctl.conf

```
# sysctl -d hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: linux mmap compatibility (-1=force disable 0=auto 1=force enable)
```

Reinstall all ALSA related stuff, to know which ALSA ports you have installed run `# pkg_info -Ix alsa`.


----------



## Acetilene (May 6, 2013)

I'm not sure to have understood (I'm very poor with english and FreeBSD), anyway I have removed these 2 lines from /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1
```
and I have upgraded from ports the packages: alsa-lib, linux-f10-alsa-lib and linux-f10-alsa-plugin-oss. After reboot the problem is still here.


----------



## cpm@ (May 7, 2013)

Please, show the following outputs:
`# uname -a; sysctl compat.linux | head -2; pkg_info -Ix alsa`


----------



## Acetilene (May 8, 2013)

```
[damiano@pcbsd-8793] ~% sudo uname -a; sysctl compat.linux | head -2; pkg_info -Ix alsa
Password:
FreeBSD pcbsd-8793 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:11:52 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16
alsa-lib-1.0.26     ALSA compatibility library
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1 The Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedo
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_3 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedora 1
linux-f10-alsa-plugins-oss-1.0.21_3 OSS plugin for ALSA (Linux Fedora 10)
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 8, 2013)

```
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1 The Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_3 Advanced Linux Sound Architecture libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
```

Remove the first one `# pkg_delete -f linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1` and reinstall  audio/alsa-lib, audio/linux-f10-alsa-lib and audio/linux-f10-alsa-plugins-oss ports.

Just run in every port `# make deinstall reinstall clean`


----------



## Acetilene (May 8, 2013)

I have done, but nothing is changed. I have tried to change the version of Flash Player, but it is the same.


----------



## cpm@ (May 8, 2013)

Which browser are you using?


----------



## Acetilene (May 8, 2013)

I'm tr*y*ing on Epiphany and Chromium.


----------



## cpm@ (May 8, 2013)

How do you start  X server?

Show your /boot/loader.conf


----------



## Acetilene (May 9, 2013)

```
# Kernel Options
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.maxproc=10000

# Accept the firmware license
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1

# Load additional sata device support
siis_load="YES"
sdhci_load="YES"

# Load geom support
geom_journal_load="YES"
geom_mirror_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"

# Enable hardware crypto
aesni_load="YES"

# Load File-System Support
zfs_load="YES"
tmpfs_load="YES"

# Disable ZFS prefetch to improve performance
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable="1"

# Disable acpi throttle by default, fixes issues with powerd and later AMDs
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"

# Fix crashes on 32bit with Nvidia
machdep.disable_mtrrs=1

# Show keystokes for passphrases
kern.geom.eli.visible_passphrase=2

# Enable the graphical boot-loader
autoboot_delay="03"
graphics_enable="YES"
beastie_theme="/boot/themes/default/theme.conf"

# Load splash screen
#splash_pcx_load="YES"
#bitmap_load="YES"
#bitmap_name="/boot/loading-screen.pcx"

# Speed up boot
kern.cam.scsi_delay="500"

# Adjust system kern.hz
kern.hz=100

# Placeholder for future ZFS TRIM support in 9.2/10
# vfs.zfs.trim_disable=0
nvidia_load="YES"
```


----------



## cpm@ (May 9, 2013)

Show output `# /compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so`

Be sure your default sound device is pcm0

```
# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
```

Have you installed pulseaudio? If so, read this thread.


----------



## Acetilene (May 9, 2013)

```
[damiano@pcbsd-8793] ~% sudo /compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
Password:
ldd: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so: No such file or directory
```

In the graphic audio menu pcm0 is already selected, anyway I have added 
	
	



```
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## cpm@ (May 9, 2013)

```
[damiano@pcbsd-8793] ~% sudo /compat/linux/bin/sh /usr/bin/ldd /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
Password:
ldd: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libflashsupport.so: No such file or directory
```
Install www/linux-f10-flashplugin11. Read to do it properly  Section 7.2.1.2 of the FreeBSD Handbook.

P.S. Older linux-f10-flashplugin versions contain vulnerabilities.


----------



## Acetilene (May 9, 2013)

I can't install flashplugin-11. It makes the browser crash. Anyway I'm thinking that it can be a bug between browser and audio.


----------



## cpm@ (May 10, 2013)

Acetilene said:
			
		

> I can't install flashplugin-11. It makes the browser crash. Anyway I'm thinking that it can be a bug between browser and audio.



Please, file a PR to freebsd-multimedia@freebsd.org. 

Read carefully https://wiki.freebsd.org/Sound#Reporting_Bugs.


----------



## Acetilene (May 11, 2013)

I don't know if it is a good idea. This problem with flashplugin-11 affects my PC on several distributions: Ubuntu, Debian, FreeBSD, Chakra, etc. and it isn't a sound problem but a crash problem (I think there is an incompatibility between flashplugin-11 and the old hardware of my machine).

Now I have two systems: Debian and FreeBSD, and both of them give the crash problem with flashplugin-11. Anyway on Debian I have solved using a previous version of the plugin, but on FreeBSD, with the same previous version, I have this sound problem.


----------

